# Question about Dovetail jig on PWW



## hugepark (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm a beginning woodworker, and I wanted to try my hand at making half-blind dovetail joints for a drawer. I have a handheld router and I found this article on Popular Woodworking's site about the $19.99 Dovetail jig, but there's something I can't figure out. Here's the link:

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/techniques/1999_dovetail_jig

It seems like the pins that get cut using this method would leave rounded corners on the inside, and the tails wouldn't seem to fit flush since the tails are squared off, so to speak. Am I supposed to chisel out the rounded edges to square them up in order to make the tails and pins fit together? Or do I just rout deeper than I need for the tails and leave a rounded gap on the inside of the drawer front? Has anyone tried this method?

(I noticed that someone else had the same question at the bottom of the article but no one answered, so I figured I would ask here.)

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Your impression is right you likely have to square up the cut from the router or round the pin.

Haven't tried this - I have only used the router jigs - the Cheap one that just cuts half blind dovetails evenly spaced, then I bought a Leigh jig…but only used on 1 finished project - and will use on the two 5 drawer dressers i am building.

Seen lots of ways to cut on tablesaw, bandsaw and even some on the router table. Lot of choices out there


----------



## hugepark (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks, I was afraid you were going to say that! Sounds like I'm going to have to use the chisel.


----------

